# SARM Reviews



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Has anyone on this board actually run a cycle of sarms and can give some feedback ?

Or can link me to a GENUINE review from someone ?

Thanks


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

There are a couple that have, I am in the next couple of weeks. Use the search function mate there's a couple of threads related to it


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/159488-researchsarms-co-uk-8.html


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

What purpose/review are you looking for? Standalone cycle? PCT?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

chambers9k said:


> There are a couple that have, I am in the next couple of weeks.* Use the search function* mate there's a couple of threads related to it


loads of feedback on ostarine on this forum

myself included


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Used ostarine in pct,liked it


----------

